# casomai



## Schenker

Hola de nuevo.
¿Qué significa "casomai"?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

En el caso que ...

edit: en el caso que o en el caso de que? mmm...sin embargo significa eventualmente. =)


----------



## bichitomireia

En español existe la expresión "en todo caso" con el mismo sentido que en italiano casomai. 
Casomai decidiamo più tardi cosa fare= en todo caso decidimos más tarde qué hacer


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

bichitomireia said:


> En español existe la expresión "en todo caso" con el mismo sentido que en italiano casomai.
> Casomai decidiamo più tardi cosa fare= en todo caso decidimos más tarde qué hacer



Vale, no lo sabìa! Gracias!


----------



## yellowsky

Significa 
1 "en caso de que"
casomai te lo chiedesse, raccontaglielo: en caso de que te pregunte, cuéntaselo
2 "por si (acaso) / si acaso"
te lo do, casomai ti serva: te lo doy, por si (acaso) te sirve/ si acaso te sirve, te lo doy
No significa en todo caso (in ogni caso)

Casomai decidiamo più tardi cosa fare= si acaso, decidimos más tarde qué hacer


----------



## Schenker

¿Seguro que no puede ser "en todo caso"?
En el contexto de donde saqué la palabra, es la que mejor queda:

"Casomai adesso, l'unico problema ce l'ha negli aeroporti..."


----------



## bichitomireia

Te aseguro que puede ser "en todo caso". No en el sentido de "totalidad", sino en el sentido que apuntaba Cremisi, "eventualmente".
Saludos


----------



## yellowsky

"Casomai adesso, l'unico problema ce l'ha negli aeroporti..."
"En todo caso ahora" non mi suona manco in spagnolo.
Si acaso ahora, el único problema..

http://www.demauroparavia.it/19744 (dice eventualmente, en el caso de que; dice *in caso*,  no dice in ogni caso)

Saluti


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Nella frase di shenker direi che il significato di casomai è più vicino a quello di "piuttosto".


----------



## bichitomireia

Yellowsky, "si acaso" me parece una buena solución.


----------



## yellowsky

Si lo dice una madrelingua, no digo nada.
Pero como bichitomieria no es madrelingua, aunque viva en Roma, mi sento di contraddirla.


----------



## bichitomireia

En efecto no soy madrelingua italiana sino española. Quizás es mejor "si acaso" por evitar posibles ambigüedades, pero en español se dice "en todo caso" en el sentido de "eventualmente"
DRAE:
*en todo **~**.* * 1.     * loc. adv. Sea lo que fuere.
* 2.     * loc. adv. A lo sumo.
* 3.     * loc. adv. Al menos, como mínimo.


----------



## yellowsky

Si tú lo dices...
Io non la penso come te.
Pero bueno, lasciamo stare, ni yo te voy a convencer a ti ni tú me vas a convencer a mí.


----------



## bichitomireia

Bueno, aunque tú sí me has convencido. Yo creo que más adecuado "si acaso", como proponías tú. )


----------



## Dublin

Ciao a tutti.

En mi modesta opinión, creo que "casomai" no ha de traducirse como en "en todo caso", entendiendo la expresión "en todo caso" como un sinónimo de "en cualquier caso", "de cualquier modo", "de todos modos", "de cualquier manera", etc. 

Como bien han dicho, "casomai" sería "si acaso", "en caso de que", etc. 

Creo que hay otras expresiones más adecuadas para decir "en todo caso", "en cualquier caso", etc. en italiano, por ejemplo _"comunque"_ o _"piuttosto"_; corríjanme si me equivoco.

Saludos.


----------



## yellowsky

Estoy de acuerdoo con Dublin en que casomai no se puede traducir por 'en todo caso'.

Pero discrepo en cuanto a Piuttosto= más bien, mejor.

Comunque= De todas formas/maneras, de cualquier forma/manera, sí se aproxima a 'in ogni caso', son sinónimos.(es como 'anyway(s)' y in any case)


----------

